# When Should You Put Your Winter Tires On?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

By First Snowfall it is Already Too Late

Chaos ensues at local tire shops when the snow belt states get their first flurries of the season. Like an animal instinct, the first sign of fluffy white flakes has people running to the garage, stuffing the family hauler with dusty winter rubber and racing off to the installation shop. Problem is, by then it’s already too late.

Winter tires should be installed well in advance of the first snowfall.

Read More: *When Should You Put Your Winter Tires On?* on AutoGuide.com


----------

